# Stallone vs Willis vs Schwarzenegger



## Jashwa (Mar 31, 2010)

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-expendables-trailer.html

They're all going to be in one movie...that might have been good 15 years ago when they weren't all ancient.

Also, "It's for a scene in "The Expendables,"  the upcoming flick written and directed by Stallone."

Wat.

This is going to be the worst movie ever.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know what to think about the movie yet, but I have to agree on the ancient part.  All three together would've just rocked even as recently as 10 years ago.

"The Last Action Die-Hard with Rocky's Vengeance"?


----------



## Azure (Mar 31, 2010)

This movie is going to be AWESOME. So awesome, in fact, I'm gonna do a drunk review. I think this should happen.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

....I'd watch it


----------



## Charrio (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm already setting ticket cash aside lol, they should of done this in the 90s tho


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 1, 2010)

> 63-year-old Stallon



I had no idea he was that old. 

Come to think of it they are all older than I thought the were.


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha yeah I saw this in the previews when I was watching Clash of the Titans.

I thought it was a fucking joke at first.


----------

